# Blasterball



## nwkrug (Dec 12, 2004)

I purchased the game Blasterball 2 from Wild Tangent. I received the following information:

> Purchase Details:

> Product Name: Blasterball 2: Revolution
> Reference Number:	81756
> Purchase Date: 12/9/2004
> 
> Game Download Location:	
>http://download.wildtangent.com/wildgames/blasterball2drm3-drm3.exe
> 
> Unlocking Instructions:
> =======================
> Step 1. 
> Connect to the Internet. You must be connected to
> the Internet to download and unlock WildTangent
> games.
> 
> Step 2. 
> Download the game to your desktop from the download
> location above. (You may skip this step if you have
> recently downloaded the game.) This is your game
> installer. Double-click the installer to install the
> game. (Online demos cannot be unlocked, you must
> download a file to your computer before you can
> register and unlock it.)
> 
> Step 3.
> Unlocking your game. Launch the game and click on
> the button to unlock your game. Type or paste in
> your "Unlock Code" from this e-mail (see above). If
> your Unlock Code does not work, or if you are asked
> to supply a file instead of being allowed to type in
> the Unlock Code, please uninstall the game using
> your Control Panel. Then download the most recent
> version of the game from the download location above
> and repeat steps 1 and 2. If after this you still
> cannot unlock your game, please contact Customer
> Support at the location below.
> 
> =================
> Customer Support:
> =================
> If you have problems unlocking, or for any other
> questions, please visit our Customer Support site
> at: http://support.wildgames.com.

I followed all the instructions and received the message 'could not open display.'

I went to the website mentioned above, and got your page.

What to do?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Hi and welcome

which website mentioned above are you talking about?

Also go here for their support request form.


----------



## nwkrug (Dec 12, 2004)

The website I was talking about was WildTangent. Since I requested information from you I have managed to solve my problem elsewhere.

Thank you so much for replying to my request. I am sure I will use your servie again.

Natalie


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You're welcome. 

Whether this is true or not, WildTangent has reportly been classified as spyware, so it may be monitoring your system for more than what it 'says'. So take extra care.


----------



## swtmama (Sep 8, 2005)

Please help I do not see the unlock code


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You should get an email from WT. Either they haven't sent it yet or you typed your email address wrong.


----------



## swtmama (Sep 8, 2005)

Hello I did not recieve an e-mail and my e-mail address is correct I still do not have the unlock code for wildtangent blasterbal 2 revolution


----------

